# Jo dori



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

[yt]mmmX-_99Ow0&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great videos


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2008)

What's the meaning of "dori" here? Like in "randori"?


----------



## citom (Apr 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What's the meaning of "dori" here? Like in "randori"?



Yes, Randori is written with the following characters:
Ran (chaos) = &#20081;
Dori (to take) = &#21462;&#12426;

Jo-dori is written:
Jo (staff) - &#26454;
Dori  (to take) -&#21462;&#12426;


----------



## charyuop (Apr 23, 2008)

I love the "foot-dori" part hee hee. When Sensei first did it to me I thought it was a distance error, soon got to understand it wasn't.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 23, 2008)

We have several techniques in NGA that closely resemble what is being done in that video.  Good vid.  One very small thing that impressed me in that video is something that we really harp on with new students.  Never hand the weapon back to uke for the next attack.  Toss it on the ground.  Last training habit you want to develop is to disarm someone and then hand the weapon back to them out of reflex.  The first time I told a student not to help their training partner up off the ground I got a look from them as if to say "What an *******" but once their partner explained why we did things that way all was good.

As always, Brian, great find.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> We have several techniques in NGA that closely resemble what is being done in that video. Good vid. One very small thing that impressed me in that video is something that we really harp on with new students. Never hand the weapon back to uke for the next attack. Toss it on the ground. Last training habit you want to develop is to disarm someone and then hand the weapon back to them out of reflex. The first time I told a student not to help their training partner up off the ground I got a look from them as if to say "What an *******" but once their partner explained why we did things that way all was good.
> 
> As always, Brian, great find.


 
Hey Jeff those are definately good habits to keep!


----------



## charyuop (Apr 23, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> We have several techniques in NGA that closely resemble what is being done in that video. Good vid. One very small thing that impressed me in that video is something that we really harp on with new students. Never hand the weapon back to uke for the next attack. Toss it on the ground. Last training habit you want to develop is to disarm someone and then hand the weapon back to them out of reflex. The first time I told a student not to help their training partner up off the ground I got a look from them as if to say "What an *******" but once their partner explained why we did things that way all was good.
> 
> As always, Brian, great find.


 
Helping Uke up is something that I tried too in the beginning, but lost the urge to do it very quickly. Another thing Sensei taught us is the way we give back the tanto. I didn't really care the way, on the contrary I was giving back in a way that the handle was in their hands, I was being nice. Sensei shwoed us the best way to give a knife back and be safe is holding the handle and keeping the cutting edge towards Uke.

It is true...in a dojo even the most stupid thing in your eyes has a meaning and a reason to exist.


----------



## Keikai (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Brian

Tried to view the video and it is no longer available. Can you re post it.

We have Jo Dori in Tsutsumi Ryu ju jutsu and I would like to see if they are the same or similar.


----------



## citom (Apr 24, 2008)

I tried to view the video and it worked for me..
This video is of Morihiro Saito Shihan, 9th Dan Aikikai.. he demonstrates jo techniques, including jo-dori (starting at 4:12). It is taken from an old 16mm film (made at the same time as the Traditional Aikido series of books), so kindly excuse the quality.

[yt]HHoW8NQgSXg[/yt]


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great find, citom!


----------



## charyuop (Apr 24, 2008)

Everytime I see this video I get hypnotized. I have always thought Saito Sensei=Jo. The Jo in his hands moves in an incredible harmonious way, almost as if it has its own life.


----------

